# VIEW: 03 BLACKOUT SPEC-V



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

I just finished painting my stock 17'' wheels, and added a front lip spoiler... I'm satisfied for now. Tell me what you think....:waving: 

*FIRST PIC TAKEN WITH NEW MODS.*









*MY FAVORITE ONE SO FAR*









*STANLEY PARK*









*SAME AS THE FIRST...JUST CLOSER*


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

looks sick! what kind of paint did you use?


----------



## waznme (May 16, 2005)

i agree that looks awesome, what about the orange/yellow/gold or whatever color ring that is inside the wheels. did you paint that or is it glare from the camera flash. cause that is really trick if you planned it.


----------



## nizmo_raceing (Mar 22, 2006)

*YO, I have a question were did you get that front lip, man that thing is sick as hell.*


----------



## NHxj4x4 (Aug 3, 2004)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ya WTF is that orange yellow stuff inside the rim?


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

nizmo_raceing said:


> *YO, I have a question were did you get that front lip, man that thing is sick as hell.*



FORD Mach 1 lip (mustang)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

tim788 said:


> FORD Mach 1 lip (mustang)


do you remember what year or a part number??? how much???


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks good man!


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

good lord i've always liked black rims. . . . especially on a freakin sentra! lol and the orange or reflective stripe on the inside of the rim seems to bring out the shape of the rime. i'd say good job. I wonder if it would look better with a thicker stripe? or maybe blacked out headlights? then again, the head lights bring in some aggressiveness so they might look good just stock. 
and the front spoiler is nice. . . it'd be even nicer if it was painted!!! ha just an extra detail if yer willing. 

happy cruisen'


----------



## welzelj (May 30, 2006)

What brand tape did you use on the rims?... looks killer!


----------



## 02silverspec (Oct 27, 2006)

damn, looks sick! spec's very shiny. good job!


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Dang! i wish my car looked like that.
I love the orange lip inside of the wheels. Very origional. (I've never seen it before.)

I wish I could get an SER bumper....


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

SPEEDO said:


> do you remember what year or a part number??? how much???


I think he paid $130 CAD. He got a good deal considering he would have paid over $200 if he didn't have a connection to a Ford employee.


----------



## ipath13 (Dec 2, 2006)

i like it but i think the thing needs some lowering springs and new shocks to compliment those painted rims, they'll fill up the wheel wells much nicer if you do


----------



## searstream (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, I HATE black rims, but those are way nice. By far the best looking black rims i have seen year to date.

Good job, and nice contrast.


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

*...BUT IT IS LOWERED!!!*



ipath13 said:


> i like it but i think the thing needs some lowering springs and new shocks to compliment those painted rims, they'll fill up the wheel wells much nicer if you do


Actually...my car is already lowered with H&R Sport-springs, as far as the shocks go...I'll get em' when I need em'. 

The reflctive ring in my wheels is red in natural light, it's just the camera *FLASH* that makes them look orange. There are some newer pics at my link below...CHECK THEM OUT! CHEERS!


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

looks nice


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks. I wish I could put up the 4 most recent pics at the bottom of page 10 (cardomain), but for some reason my computer won't let me cut and paste . If anyone could put those up here for me, that would be great!  THANKS in advance.


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

*JUST WAXED 05-07-07*

I just waxed my Spec last weekend and thought I'd share some pics. 














































:fluffy: There are a few more new pics at my link below. (Cardomain)


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

*looks good*

your car looks good you should do one thing that i have been thinking about doing on mine is smokeing the taillights and reverse lights that would look awsome


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

caliman said:


> your car looks good you should do one thing that i have been thinking about doing on mine is smokeing the taillights and reverse lights that would look awsome


yeah, I've been thinking about doing something with the tails as well, but if I do, I think I'll just get some 04-06 Spev-V lights because they seem to have a little bit of a tint to them already, and I like the way they're styled better. My tail lights remind me of Dodge Neon lights sometimes....ewwww.


----------



## caliman (May 9, 2007)

i got the tyc tail lights on mine the only thing i dont like about them are there raised


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

sick sick sick, wow im glad to see you stuck with the stock rims, very nice job man!!


----------



## nismotion03 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Divo, I took some more pics tonight on my way home, but no time to put them up right now....maybe tommorow


----------

